# Zero-It Indicator Holder Finished



## Mark Lossner

After a few false starts (read, messed up parts), I finally finished my "Zero-It" indicator. This works a lot better than the "Jerry Lewis" style thing I have been using. All in all, this was a good project. It included milling, turning, threading, and knurling. One has to be careful about moving the milling table in order to insure those rods slide easily in the various parts. I didn't make progress pictures because I was too intent on getting all of this right; and, you guys really don't need to see my screw-ups.

The project came from here: http://homemetalshopclub.org/projects/indhold/hldr1.html

The finished unit looks like this:







This was an enjoyable project ... partularly now that it works smoothly and does its job.

Mark


----------



## Old Iron

Nice job Mark, I bet there will be a lot copying it.

Paul


----------



## Ray C

That's very nice indeed!  In one of the holes, you have two relief cuts...  Did you do that with a small rotary cutter?


Once again, nice job.


----------



## KevinL

Looks real nice... Great Job!


----------



## Mark Lossner

Ray C said:


> Did you do that with a small rotary cutter?


Ray,
That was indeed cut with a 1 1/2" diameter slotting saw in a homemade arbor. I guess I really should have photographed the steps.

Thanks for the kind praise. It takes the sting out of my "spare parts" pile. )

Mark


----------



## Mark Lossner

Old Iron said:


> Nice job Mark...


Thanks, Paul. It works surprisingly well. I made sure the camera angle didn't reveal the hole that was crookedly tapped. :lmao:

Mark


----------



## Mark Lossner

KevinL said:


> Looks real nice... Great Job!


Thanks Kevin! It seems weird to have finally completed a useful and slightly difficult project.

Mark


----------



## jumps4

that came out really nice
another one to add to my list
your knurled knobs really add a pro touch to the project
steve


----------



## tony64

great job look great


----------



## Art K

I have to admit that looks like a good project. I have an old Mitutoyo model I got used 30 years ago and it's a bit tired, but works unlike the cheap junk i bought at a show.
Art


----------



## Mark_f

That is a nice job. I made a couple of those several months ago. They come in handy. I used the same plans but modified it just a little. I added nylon bearing washers to the screw and made the block to fit my last word indicator. I think the plans are in the drawings forum.

again, congratulations on an excellent job.


----------



## extropic

Very nice looking work Mark. Congratulations.


----------



## randyc

Beautiful work ... for years (out of laziness mostly) I've used a boring head as a poor man's indicator holder.  Your project may be the one that shames me into making a proper one !  Thanks for posting the nice photos -


----------



## Navy Chief

Very nice work, thanks for the link to the plans I am adding one of these to my "to do list".


----------



## Mark Lossner

mark_f said:


> That is a nice job. I made a couple of those several months ago. They come in handy. I used the same plans but modified it just a little. I added nylon bearing washers to the screw and made the block to fit my last word indicator. I think the plans are in the drawings forum.
> 
> again, congratulations on an excellent job.


Thank you for your praise. Compared to your projects it is pretty small and sort of pitiful. I especially enjoyed your build of that spectacular Bonelle grinding jig. Now I understand what the drawings mean. I'm surprised that my thread awakened after three years.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lossner

Navy Chief said:


> Very nice work, thanks for the link to the plans I am adding one of these to my "to do list".


You will be pleased with how nicely it centers things under the spindle. The previous contraption it replaced came really close to meeting my really big ball-peen hammer.


----------



## Mark Lossner

randyc said:


> Beautiful work ... for years (out of laziness mostly) I've used a boring head as a poor man's indicator holder.  Your project may be the one that shames me into making a proper one !  Thanks for posting the nice photos -


Randyc, thank you for your comments. I've been happy with the device as it is pretty easy to use. I never thought of using a boring head ... that is actually a good idea.


----------



## Mark_f

Mark Lossner said:


> Thank you for your praise. Compared to your projects it is pretty small and sort of pitiful. I especially enjoyed your build of that spectacular Bonelle grinding jig. Now I understand what the drawings mean. I'm surprised that my thread awakened after three years.
> 
> Mark


That indicator holder is by no means a simple project. I consider it one of the more difficult as you have to have great accuracy for the parts to fit and work. My first attempt at making it was a pitiful disaster. If you can make this holder, you can make anything.


----------



## Patrick

Nice work Mark, having the right tools make the Jobs and life much easier
Way to go
Pat


----------



## moddy

Nice, I will copy this ... 
Thanx


----------

